# Go 50



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Rebuilt this guy. Was sitting at our shop for years not sure when was last time it was ever used. Had nothing to do since this whole quarantine.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I started out using a sled like that. I hated that thing! But, it did a good job.


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> I started out using a sled like that. I hated that thing! But, it did a good job.


 I like sleds when it comes to 3/8 & 1/2 cable. My main line machine is a K-7500


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Just make sure to keep your mouth closed around *open drum machines* Dont want any grit getting stuck between your teeth


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Old marco?.. I used one yesterday.. guy had it in basement already so instead of using mine i used his rental.. he was upset when i cleared line in minutes..


been trying for hours he said.. i said sometimes its easier to call plumber first..


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Venomthirst said:


> Old marco?.. I used one yesterday.. guy had it in basement already so instead of using mine i used his rental.. he was upset when i cleared line in minutes..
> 
> 
> been trying for hours he said.. i said sometimes its easier to call plumber first..


 gotta love when that happens lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Old marco?.. I used one yesterday.. guy had it in basement already so instead of using mine i used his rental.. he was upset when i cleared line in minutes..
> 
> 
> been trying for hours he said.. i said sometimes its easier to call plumber first..



dont blame the tool for the defective operator....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Stratocaster626 said:


> Rebuilt this guy. Was sitting at our shop for years not sure when was last time it was ever used. Had nothing to do since this whole quarantine.


Thanks for the memory, that’s the exact unit my boss had when I started in early/mid 90’s


----------

